# Loft floor substrate...



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I know there is another thread about wire for a loft floor but...

I was wondering about using play sand on the floor? I'm testing it out with 4
of my young RN doves, they seem to love taking sand bathes in it. 

I don't want to use corn cob, I'm worried about impaction and wood shavings are so very dusty, I use that for the chickens and not too happy with it.

I thought the sand would be very easy to keep the poop cleaned up.

Very interested in evryones in put. 
Thanks.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

The best thing to use if you are going to not clean your loft everyday would have to be pine shavings. IF you get the right stuff it isn't dusty; usually the more expensive stuff. You get what you pay for. The best thing is, like I said in the other thread, is just scrape the entire loft at least once a day; twice a day is nice but no one has that much time, unless you get up at 5:30 like me...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I used sand in an open aviary and coop when I lived in California, but I would not recommend it in humid climate, like here in Florida, unless it is used in aviary with wire all around. Within the confines of four walls there would be an issue of dampness, but it all depends on where you live.

We scooped out the dirty poops and would replace with new sand as needed, I never had a problem using it in California.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We have wood chips (not shavings) in our sheltered sections, and paving slabs in the main flight section. The wood chips are very good, since they don't create the dust we got when we used what was described as animal bedding - like something betwen sawdust and shavings. We can just put further woodchips down for a good while before it is necessary to completely clear the floor and start afresh. Some of the pigeons like to nest on a woodchipped floor, and they enjoy just lolling in the woodchips after a bath.

John


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

I use pine shavings on the floor of my loft, and never had any dust problems. It seems to act kind of like "kitty litter", and the "poos" are really easy to pick up. I scrape and pick up twice a day. Haven't had any problems with it either. It keeps the "poo" from "sticking" to anything, and really is easy to use. Hope this helps.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I've been trying out"Wood stove pellets" seems to be working out great, no dust at all, just rake it every so often, just don't make the mistake i did and buy the horse type wood pellets (bought by mistake) cause they are meant to breakdown with moisture and leave nothing but a fine dust as bedding! The wood pellets for stoves retain their shape, don't break down, and help keep the loft floor dry! Try them, seems so much better than wood shavings which blow everywhere and get into everything!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Inside the coop, I sprinkle kitty litter on the wetter poops and scrape at least once a day. Outside, half our flight pen has a deep (12") pea gravel base (so easy to hose clean). The other half is grass, but I spread an inch or two of sand under the perches for easy clean up. Even in our soggy Seattle climate, this works well. Different beddings work better depending on your area.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

*Thank you all*

Wow, everyones suggestions are great. I'm going to have 3 different pens inside and out so I will be trying many of your recommendations.
Thanks again.


----------



## doveman (Nov 9, 2007)

*Peanut Shells*

I was told peanut shells for bedding would work great. I heard those fancy Texas Corral steak restraunts clean up 50 pounds bags daily from the floor. It don't hurt to ask if they dispose them out.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I use sand and i am happy with it. I use "all purpose" sand and it makes cleaning very easy.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> I've been trying out"Wood stove pellets" seems to be working out great, no dust at all, just rake it every so often, just don't make the mistake i did and buy the horse type wood pellets (bought by mistake) cause they are meant to breakdown with moisture and leave nothing but a fine dust as bedding! The wood pellets for stoves retain their shape, don't break down, and help keep the loft floor dry! Try them, seems so much better than wood shavings which blow everywhere and get into everything!


 "Update" after trying out the wood pellets they still break down after a while? I may have to increase the depth some, seems like the pellets like to suck up the moisture in the air as well, now if i could get my hands on some of those peanut shells talked about earlier hmmm another experiment lol but sounds promising!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> "Update" after trying out the wood pellets they still break down after a while? I may have to increase the depth some, seems like the pellets like to suck up the moisture in the air as well, now if i could get my hands on some of those peanut shells talked about earlier hmmm another experiment lol but sounds promising!




Thanks for the update DEEJAY, since the wood is in pellets how are they to walk on ? are they slippery, kinda like walking on marbles?

Thanks.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sorry I've been very busy lately, but to answer your question so far I've been only using them in my breeding cages. so until the main loft is finished I can't really say. but i expect it may be like roller derby lol only kidding, I don't think there will be a problem as long as i have it deep enough! (at least a few inches)


----------

